# SR20DE swap into B14 Sentra



## digitalepiphany (Mar 30, 2004)

Okay....I'm sure I'm going to get slammed here.....but after several hours sorting through fruitless searches, I'm hoping someone can give me a quick answer and end my agony forever.

I just bought a 95 Sentra today (for $500!). I'm going to have to replace the enginge fairly soon however, and would like to put in a more powerful engine.

Criteria: I would like to replace just the engine/transmission. I don't want to screw with the axles, brakes, or anything else. I can do brakes later. Everything must drop into place using parts that can be readily purchased. Is the SR20DE a good choice? Can it bolt right in without additional modifications to the bay? Is there a mounting kit that must be purchased? Will the transmission fit?

You can see that all these questions are difficult to answer by sifting through search results. It would be nice if someone could make a sticky listing the swaps that are direct bolt-ins with, or without, aftermarket mounting kits and such.

If any other explanation is needed please let me know. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

check out www.jgycustoms.com they have a 1.6 to 2.0 conversion shows you what you need at a very resonable price.....also if it was me i would just go with the ga16 again you would save alot of money and with the extra money could MOD the 1.6.....


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

I swear, grr... (zipping my mouth shut).


----------



## i_jova (Feb 19, 2004)

i dont get it, not everyone is a nissan vet and some posts dont have the exact info new folks like myself are looking for and u get people on here acting like we're bummin' for 20 bucks. True enough some people will answer your questions but it seems the majority in here get a rise out of making other people look like a :dumbass:


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Maybe you are one, I don't know. If you don't look up the information that's clearly there, then you really are a dumbass.


To answer the question, go here to see what you'll need to do the conversion. You will need everything listed, otherwise your car will stay put.


----------



## digitalepiphany (Mar 30, 2004)

I have found tons of information regarding swaps of SR20DEs, SR20DETs, and SR20VEs on a B14 chassis.

HOWEVER, I have found nothing that mentions whether or not the those engines are direct bolt-ins with the current B14 engine mounts, whether I HAVE to change my axles or if it's just a recommendation, whether I'm going to have to cut a wiring harness to fit or if you can purchase one like you can with many Honda swaps, OR whether or not I need to do any fabrication to fit the engine/transmission onto the B14.

Also, what are the problems, if any, regarding emmissions with the SR20s? I know that if I use a USDM there won't be a problem, but is it that much of an issue to make a JDM engine meet US emmissions specs?

There is a lot of information lacking that a newbie cannot piece together by looking through thousands of posts. Like I said, I just bought the damn car yesterday. Before that it was just Hondas.

Harris can suck my cock for all I care. If anyone else actually has anything worth saying and can provide the info (or a link to the info) that I, and many other newbies are looking for, please reply. If you have nothing to say, then say nothing at all. By Harris saying "I swear, grr... (zipping my mouth shut)." it just shows me hows childish and immature many of the members of this board really are. 

I will say it again: IF YOU HAVE NOTHING WORTH SAYING, THEN SAY NOTHING AT ALL!!

Nuskool: I've already checked out that website. They do provide some information, but it's difficult for a newbie to sift through it. For instance, The SR20DET GTiR. Is that for a FWD, RWD, or AWD? That kind of thing is important. That's why I was asking specific questions. But, I guess I'll get slammed anyway.

Just remember, not everyone has your same experiences, technical knowledge, or know-how, and no matter how much information they sift through online they're going to need someone to explain things along the way. That's what these forums are for, and it seems that most people have forgotten that.

Harris: If you want to slam me because I was asking for help, then show me one link where I can find all the information I'm looking for in one place without having to sift through tons of other useless garbage. Then, you can slam all you want. Until then however, keep your damn mouth shut.:balls:


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

...............you see that little title under Harris's name ? MODERATOR ....

and if you clicked the link he provided you would see he link you to this same forum's other section's STICKY (which means its on top), which lists all the parts needed for the swap, and if you read it it says you need se-r axles and mounts........................


----------



## digitalepiphany (Mar 30, 2004)

Actually, I did click on that link. It says nothing about emmissions, why you need specific parts, and where you can get those parts. Nor does it say if you have to cut the wiring harness yourself, or if harnesses for the swap are readily available for purchase. You see, some of these questions have never been answered because some people are to high and mighty to answer a simple damn question. So, instead of filling of this thread with a bunch of useless responses, how about you reserve that space for people that can provide meaningful answers.


----------



## digitalepiphany (Mar 30, 2004)

And BTW OmegaMan, that title under Harris' name says "moderator", not "instigator".


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

yeah man but that means if he wants he can have you banned.....just be carefull i have been through it with all of them its best just to shut up and go with it.....\

The BlueBird motor is the one that will fit in our car..its and sr20det fwd
Theres also a pulsar motor that will fit in our car but the top mount for that car is a little to big for ours so you have to get a FMIC to make fit but it has more a little more HP than the reg. bluebird


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> Theres also a pulsar motor that will fit in our car but the top mount for that car is a little to big for ours so you have to get a FMIC to make fit but it has more a little more HP than the reg. bluebird


ive seen the pulsar TMIC fit fine on a 200sx (matt schooley's)

and it somes with..what, like 25 more hp...IIRC


----------



## digitalepiphany (Mar 30, 2004)

Nuskool: What information is out there concerning US emmissions on the JDM bluebird? Do I just attach a USDM SR20DE ECU? It's hard finding this info on here. Also, with the SR20DET, which wiring harness do I use? The one from my G16, or the one from the SR20? Or, am I going to have to do some splicing?

And, I appreciate that you're actually willing to answer my questions.

BTW, to all the people that have replied thus far: I never said that I needed to put in any SR20. All I said is that I need to replace my G16 and need somethig with more power that will bolt right in.


----------



## digitalepiphany (Mar 30, 2004)

BTW, what does FMIC mean?


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

ok here goes .. 

im assuming you're in the states

any motor that did not come in your car is illegal, smog/emissions wise. The only motors that would be legal are motors that are sold in the states put into your car that have been through the state inspection and they put a new engine plackard on your door jam .. then the replacement motor become legal. any other motor other than USDM is illegal in US cars. ... there is no way to make a JDM/UKDM motor smog legal, the only way so it could "maybe" pass is if you pay your smog guy, hes a friend, or hes really dumb.

now about the engines...
if your car came with a GA16 , the only motor that will swap with yours is another GA. The SR motors have all the different parts as listed in the link Harris provided (ie: axles, m.mounts, wiring harness etc.) Basically the bottom line is the GA and SR motors are different. ... so your only option would be to swap another GA into your car , but if you decide to swap an SR20DE into your car, all the parts to do so are readilly available through your local nissan delear , nissanforums/sr20forum members, or the junkyard.

and FMIC = front mount intercooler /// TMIC = top mount intercooler

someone pls add/correct this if im in error

:thumbup:


----------



## engine#9 (Mar 30, 2004)

OmegaManEX thats good info and Harris im new to this thing but that pretty much answered all the questions i had about ga-sr. i have more true enough but, still good job.


----------



## engine#9 (Mar 30, 2004)

on that note do i have to get a 97 sr tranny and axles to do a bb in my car or will any year work so long as they are sr parts


----------



## digitalepiphany (Mar 30, 2004)

Thanks OmegaMan for clearing that up. Now that I know I can't bolt-in anything else, I'll just replace it with another GA16.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

engine#9 said:


> on that note do i have to get a 97 sr tranny and axles to do a bb in my car or will any year work so long as they are sr parts


You need one from a B14 Sentra because of the speedo cable , IIRC. B14 is 1995-1999.( I think the 93-94 B13 trans MAY work because it is also electronic speedo, but I am not sure) A B15 SE trans may work as it is also a SR20DE car, but I am not sure. Also Nissan never made a turbo SR powered FWD car, they were either AWD or RWD. The AWD ones bolt to a FWD SR trans, but the RWD models do not interchange without lots of fabrication, if at all. You basically need everything from a SR car to swap to a GA car, and it is almost so expensive that it would be cheaper to start with a SR car to begin with.Even after a stock SR swap, your car won't be really quick and will still get it's ass handed to it by most stock 5.0 Mustangs. Best way to do the swap would be to find a wrecked 200sx SE-R or 98-99 Sentra SE as a parts car and switch everything.


----------

